# Which NOC would be better for my canada application?



## adityarao310 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi everyone, my profile over the last few years can fit into both 2171 (_Information systems business analysts_) or 2173 (_Software engineers and designers_). I have worked in smaller tech startups through out my life doing a variety of these roles. 

Does one code have higher chance of getting in for EE/PNP? 
Australia has a pro rata and quota based systems for each skill type. Does the same hold true for Canada too? 
I went through a few states websites and I see that both are listed in desirable occupations. But I am wondering if one is greater chance of getting accepted vs other?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Canada does not have states.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

1) No.

2) No.

Have you even looked at how Express Entry works ?


----------



## adityarao310 (Dec 3, 2020)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> 1) No.
> 
> 2) No.
> 
> Have you even looked at how Express Entry works ?


Yes I have definitely looked at it. There might be some gaps in my understanding since I am new to it, so please bear with me  @WestCoastCanadianGirl -- so is it not true that they are looking for more software engineers vs business analysts?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Unlike in Australia, there is no intake quota for specific job classifications... one simply completes an Express Entry profile and is assigned a CRS ranking based upon a number of different factors (age, English and French language ability, education, whether you have relatives in Canada or have worked in Canada before etc)... 15 people from a range of occupations could have the same CRS just as easily as 29 people with software engineering backgrounds could have the same CRS... they do not consider actual time in a job (8 of the 25 could have <6 years experience while 17 could have >10 years) but they do look at cumulative work experience across your work history. 

If there is a draw that includes your CRS rank and has enough ITA allotted to include you then you will receive an invitation to apply -- the iTA are assigned on a first come, first served basis, so those who have bee in the pool the longest will receive an ITA before someone who hasn't been in as long; for example, if you had a CRS of 452 and were 289th in the queue and the next draw had a cut off of 452 but by the time they got to 452 there were only 288 ITA available, you _would *not *_receive an ITA but you _would_ be at the front of the queue so that the next time the draw got to 452 and there was at least 1 ITA left, then you would receive one.


----------



## adityarao310 (Dec 3, 2020)

Aah. I think I finally understood the difference! 
It's just surprising to me that the government is not breaking down number of ITAs for that draw based on job classifications! 

Thanks for taking out the time


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

They do separate between Trades and non-Trades occupations but within the two classifications, it's pretty much a free for all... the "breaking down" happens with the draws themselves - Express Entry is designed to help those that the Government of Canada deems best suited to make the transition to living in Canada access the country... it's not enough to _want to_ come to Canada, you have to show that you have the skills and traits to contribute to life in Canada. You might be a young junior doctor with only 3-4 years experience and speak fluent English and French but you have as much of a chance as an older, senior doctor with more experience but lower French speaking abilities... the government isn't so interested in letting in x number of Software Engineers or y number of pharmacists or pastry chefs as it is in letting in people who have the adaptability to succeed in Canada and contribute to the economy.


----------

